# Selective Service



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

I am filling out an application that is asking for my "Selective Service Board Number" and "Selective Service Board Address". I know that i am registered with the SS and have searched their web-site to find out the info.

Does anyone know where i can find this info?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

It should be on the little card they sent you when you registered.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I had lost mine and needed it once also. You can look it up here:

https://www4.sss.gov/regver/verification_nc.asp


----------



## 1968SS (Nov 27, 2006)

This gives me some serious flashbacks. I went through the same thing when doing the background for my job, I had my original selective service card but there was no board # on it. Turns out that there is no board where I live while there is no draft, therefore no #. I explained this to the cop doing my check and it was no big deal.


----------

